# Organizing tackle...



## rdneckhntr (May 29, 2007)

I have 8 3700 boxes that I can use to put all my tackle in(hard baits, soft baits, hooks/sinkers, bobbers...) I pretty much have a little bit of everything. Im trying to figure out how to fix everything so its all findable. How do yall organize your tackle? 

right now i have 
1 tube/jig 
1 crankbait 
1 bobber/catfish 
1 finess worm 
1 senko/ fluke 
1 hook/sinker 
1 creature bait 
1 muskie


----------



## Jim (May 29, 2007)

I use a big plano for my plastics I think its a 3700 It's the biggest they make. I then got a bunch of those falcon boxes off ebay for $4 each and organized them by depth. Deep divers, Medium divers, shallow divers, topwater and spinners. Works but I like changing things up all the time.


----------



## rdneckhntr (May 29, 2007)

Yea my main problem is i have to have them all fit in one bag because I never know when/where im gonna be fishing. One day its wading the river...next I could be on a lake in a buddys bass boat so Its all gotta be there. My bag only holds 8 3700 series boxes.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2007)

For freshwater fishing my stuff is in constant flux. I use a backpack with a few medium plano boxes that I keep hard baits in (cranks, poppers jerks) and everything else in zip lock bags. Because about 75% of my freshwater is from shore, I usually throw and small assortment of of soft plastics, enough for the day of fishing.

One thing I stopped doing is carrying full bags of plastics, there is no way I am going through 10-30 of one kind (and color) of soft plastics in a day of fishing, so now I only carry about 5 of each that I anticipate using. 

On any given trip I will have, at most, 25 types of soft plastics, 4 or 5 cranks, two poppers, a few jerk baits. A few jigs in neutral colors and some spinner baits. Always carry a few sizes of the Johnson Silver minnow, assortment of hooks.

I fish with guys who seem to always bring the kitchen sink and use the same three or four baits each day. How many of you guys have been lugging around a pile of bait that you used once, over a year ago? 
:shock:


----------



## Jim (May 30, 2007)

esquired said:


> How many of you guys have been lugging around a pile of bait that you used once, over a year ago?
> :shock:




Been there, Done that! I purchased one of those Cabelad Advanced Anglers Guide bags, and filled it to the rim with boxes and plastics and cranks and line and mpas and foul weather gear, and scents and hook removers and on and on and on. Thing had to weigh close to 75 pounds. Funny thing is I always used the same baits...ALWAYS! I lugged it around one day on foot, and was criple for a week, there was not enough booze and motrin in the house to keep me comfortable. 

Now I use that bag as a tent!  

Here is a link if you do not know which one Im talking about. Its the SUPER MAGNUM #-o 
https://www.cabelas.com/link-12/product/0038875121302a.shtml


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2007)

> How many of you guys have been lugging around a pile of bait that you used once, over a year ago?
> Shocked



I was up until April this year. My better half and kids got me a tackle bag for my B-day. After going through every thing I had I asked my self "self why do I carry all these things that I really don't need to?" So I cleaned up my equipment and better organized it all. I am going to get some more of the plano trays and store all my extra goodies in the garage. Then I know were they are and organized.


fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 30, 2007)

That is exactly what I do. I have a bunch of stuff that I do not use, and probably never will. When I get a few minutes i will post a list, maybe someone wants to trade? My crappy stuff for some new crappy stuff.

At least the inventory will change that way :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (May 30, 2007)

esquired said:


> That is exactly what I do. I have a bunch of stuff that I do not use, and probably never will. When I get a few minutes i will post a list, maybe someone wants to trade? My crappy stuff for some new crappy stuff.
> 
> At least the inventory will change that way :lol:



I know I have a few things (maybe some one would want maybe not). I think thats a great idea! Also would be kind of fun.


fishnfever


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2014)

I am thowing away everything and starting fresh this year


I hear earthworms are cheap and work well :mrgreen:


----------



## BR1 (Mar 16, 2014)

I used to carry all the baits I own And I have a lot! But, over the years I found that I only used certain types of baits so these types are what I carry most and they have really lightened my load.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Mar 16, 2014)

I also have the cabelas advanced anglers bag I think mine is the Magnum size. Holds 8 big plano boxes and has tons of pockets that I use to hold all my soft plactics. It must weigh 50lbs with all the crap I have in it but it only gets carried form the garage to the boat so its not a problem.


----------



## RStewart (Mar 16, 2014)

My bag holds 5 3700s. Big worms in one, creature baits in one, cranks in one, jigs in one, flukes & swim baits in one. I have a smaller one that I keep hooks & weights in. I use a cd holder for spinnerbaits. I take this bag if I'm going in someone else's boat. In my boat I just take the plano boxes. I have a smaller bag that holds 4 smaller plano boxes & I take that pond hopping.


----------



## fish devil (Mar 17, 2014)

:twisted: I like to keep things simple, very simple. Four Plano boxes in a medium sized tackle bag and a small power drill tool bag for soft plastics are all I need.


----------

